# Fuego XII Dressage Stallion



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I am in love with this dressage stallion. So much personality and elegance.






Miguel Angel Cardenas


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I really love dressage. This makes me want to be a better rider.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I know zilch about dressage but he's sure a good looking horse!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

I LOVE that horse. He is absolutely stunning.


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

What a superb athlete!!


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

Love that horse! Do you plan on breeding him to any of your mares? If so I'd like to see the baby!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

No I own a stallion myself and a mare, but she is a weanling. 

I came across him online yesterday when I was looking something else up, and I fell in love with him. Such an outstanding stallion.


----------

